# ebay... is it worth it?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have listed some stuff on ebay and etsy.com and havent had any luck. 

Was wondering if ya all think it is worth trying to sell on ebay. If so, is there any tricks or advice?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Chef,

I see jams, syrup and honey listed on Ebay and the honey just doesn't seem to sell. I'd suggest trying somewhere, maybe any where else.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Chef,
It depends..... 

I changed my post as I realized you were focused on honey. Honey sales stink on eaby.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

a big ingredient in honey sales is the customer wants unadulterated local honey and they are trusting that this is what you are selling. the trust factor is way low on ebay (some say with good reason) and you are not local. the 2 main reasons to buy on ebay are to get a bargain and to get something not available locally/rare.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

ebay's day of continually making a fast buck selling items has come and gone unless you are a genuine crook. Not to say there is not honest money to be made in ebay it is still out there but it wont be as easy as it was 10 years ago. shipping charges, ebay's fee structure and there treatment of sellers versus the buyer have killed the market. Ebay is trying to get away from the auction format and into fixed priced items from people who have a warehouse full of the junk to move. If your selling honey or other hive products the best choice would be to run the other way. What are you wanting to sell. I remember you trying to sell your honey on ebay. I figured that experience learned ya. I used to sell a lot on ebay years ago but got away from it a few years back. I still look from time to time and buy occasionally but that is about the extent of it. If you notice there is not a lot of people still active on ebay that have a large feedback rating. Think about it there is a reason for that.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Mike: Yes, you are totally right. 

Riv: I just thought, for some reason or way, there had to be a trick I am over looking in the marketing department.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

You might be better off strolling through your town and seeing if any local crafts store, card shop, art gallery, delicatessen, allergy-doctor's office, etc. would mind giving you a spot of shelf or counter space. Doesn't have to be a "food" place, just a "local" place. Obviously there would have to be some agreement financially, and I'm not sure about any FDA rules. I've run into quite a few people who look for "local" honey, and a small sign might attract more business for the craftsperson.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have bought many a piece of beekeeping equipment from Ebay, but never any honey or wax products. I bought my last extractor, clarifier, etc. from Ebay and have had great results!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Selling on ebay requires extra work and patience. Selling honey at a store is one stop, one check. ebay deals with questions, watching the computer, paying them no matter what, going to post office, accurately figuring shipping. To sell a high dollar item has been worth it for me at times, but packaging is a hassle. To sell honey, I'd need volume business, shipper pickup at my house, and less service fees (ebay and paypal). Kind of makes them the middle man. Honey is better appreciated in good light, with a taste, from local health conscious consumers. That is not ebay.


----------

